# Larrivee Serial Numbers



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

How do you determine what year it was built? Just keeping a personal record of when each of my guitars were made. Thanks.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.larrivee.com/flash/customerservice/manudate.htm


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Warren


----------

